# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Oesterreichischer Lloyd (Austrian Lloyd, Αυστριακό Λλοϋδ)

## Appia_1978

Πρόσφατα, έλαβα το βιβλίο 

"Austrian Post Offices Abroad - Part One" 

το οποίο διαπραγματεύεται την ιστορία των Αυτοκρατορικών Αυστριακών Ταχυδρομείων στη Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και τη Μέση Ανατολή. Περιέχει ορισμένες πολύτιμες για μας αναφορές, σχετικά με τα πρώτα τακτικά δρομολόγια προς το Ιόνιο και την Ελλάδα από το Αυστριακό Lloyd!

Η πρώτη επαφή του Αυστριακού Lloyd με την Ελλάδα, έγινε μόλις 2 χρόνια μετά την ίδρυσή του! Στις 16 Μαϊου του 1837, το πλοίο Arciduca Lodovico (1836, 310 t), εγκαταλείπει την Τεργέστη για την Κωνσταντινούπολη όπου και καταφθάνει μετά από μόλις 2 εβδομάδες, στις 30 Μαϊου! Το δρομολόγιο που ακολουθεί είναι Αγκώνα - Κέρκυρα - Πάτρα - Πιραιάς - Σύρος - Σμύρνη. Το δρομολόγιο είναι 2 φορές το μήνα.

Στις 10 Μαϊου του 1848 εγκαινιάζεται το απευθείας δρομολόγιο μεταξύ Τεργέστης και Αλεξανδρείας, με μοναδικό ενδιάμεσο σταθμό την Κέρκυρα. Πρώτο πλοίο στη γραμμή ήταν το Italia (1847, 730 t). 

Από το 1840 κιόλας, υπάρχει εβδομαδιαίο δρομολόγιο (Ionian Islands Express Line) μεταξύ Τεργέστης - Κέρκυρας - Παξών - Λευκάδος!!! Από το 1858 προστίθενται η Πρέβεζα και η Σαγιάδα.

Το 1853 αρχίζει η επονομαζόμενη Ελλαδίτικη γραμμή για Λουτράκι, μέσω Αγκώνας - Μπρίντιζι - Κέρκυρας - Αργοστολίου - Ζακύνθου - Πάτρας - Ιτέας.

Από το 1854 καθιερώνεται η λεγόμενη Αλβανική γραμμή, από την Τεργέστη μέσω διαφόρων Δαλματικών λιμανιών μέχρι τη Ζάκυνθο!

Παρακάτω συνοπτικά τα υπόλοιπα δρομολόγια της εταιρείας για Ελλάδα:

- Τεργέστη - Κωνσταντινούπολη, μέσω Κερκύρας και Σύρου, ταχεία γραμμή

- Τεργέστη - Κωνσταντινούπολη, μέσω Κερκύρας - Σύρου - Πειραιά - Ναυπλίου - Χίου - Τσεσμέ - Σμύρνης - Μυτιλήνης - Μπαπού Κουλέ - Τενέδου

- Τεργέστη - Σμύρνη, μέσω Αγκώνα - Κέρκυρας - Ιθάκης - Ζακύνθου - Κυθήρων - Σύρου - Χίου

- Η λεγόμενη Θεσσαλική γραμμή, από την Κωνσταντινούπολη για τη Στυλίδα, μέσω Θεσσαλονίκης - Carizza (λιμάνι της Λάρισσας, το γνωρίζει κανείς; ) - Βόλου

Υπήρχαν, προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, επίσης τοπικά δρομολόγια στο Αιγαίο:

- Σύρος - Ρόδος

- Σύρος - Χανιά - έθυμνο - Ηράκλειο

- Πειραιάς - Καλαμάκι

- Πειραιάς - Ύδρα - Σπέτσες - Ναύπλιο

- Πειραιάς - Χαλκίδα!!!

Αυτά προς το παρόν :mrgreen: Δεν είμαι τόσο καλός στο γράψιμο, όπως π.χ. ο εξαίσιος φίλος Νικόλαος αλλά ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα υπερβολικά  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρόσφατα, έλαβα το βιβλίο 
> 
> "Austrian Post Offices Abroad - Part One" 
> 
> το οποίο διαπραγματεύεται την ιστορία των Αυτοκρατορικών Αυστριακών Ταχυδρομείων στη Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και τη Μέση Ανατολή. Περιέχει ορισμένες πολύτιμες για μας αναφορές, σχετικά με τα πρώτα τακτικά δρομολόγια προς το Ιόνιο και την Ελλάδα από το Αυστριακό Lloyd!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτά προς το παρόν :mrgreen: Δεν είμαι τόσο καλός στο γράψιμο, όπως π.χ. ο εξαίσιος φίλος Νικόλαος αλλά ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα υπερβολικά


Mas kourases?  Ti les? Auta einai kataplhktika nea stoixeia....  Se eyxaristoume idiaterws!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρόσφατα, έλαβα το βιβλίο 
> 
> "Austrian Post Offices Abroad - Part One" 
> 
> το οποίο διαπραγματεύεται την ιστορία των Αυτοκρατορικών Αυστριακών Ταχυδρομείων στη Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και τη Μέση Ανατολή. Περιέχει ορισμένες πολύτιμες για μας αναφορές, σχετικά με τα πρώτα τακτικά δρομολόγια προς το Ιόνιο και την Ελλάδα από το Αυστριακό Lloyd!
> 
> Η πρώτη επαφή του Αυστριακού Lloyd με την Ελλάδα, έγινε μόλις 2 χρόνια μετά την ίδρυσή του! Στις 16 Μαϊου του 1837, το πλοίο Arciduca Lodovico (1836, 310 t), εγκαταλείπει την Τεργέστη για την Κωνσταντινούπολη όπου και καταφθάνει μετά από μόλις 2 εβδομάδες, στις 30 Μαϊου! Το δρομολόγιο που ακολουθεί είναι Αγκώνα - Κέρκυρα - Πάτρα - Πιραιάς - Σύρος - Σμύρνη. Το δρομολόγιο είναι 2 φορές το μήνα.


_Arciduca Lodovico_

Here is a great early ship! G&#252;nther Schatzdorfer writes:



> Am 26. Mai 1837 - neun Jahre nach- dem Ressel am selben Ort mit dem Experiment seiner Schiffsschraube gescheitert war (siehe auch Seite 5) - legte der Raddampfer "_Arciduca Lodovico_" vom Molo San Carlo in Triest ab. Das Schiff mit seinen 310 Bruttoregistertonnen, einer L&#228;nge von 42 Metern, verf&#252;gte &#252;ber eine Maschine von - nach heutigen Gesichtspunkten geradezu l&#228;cherlichen - 100 PS und brachte 53 Passagiere und 25 Besatzungsmitglieder mit einer Reisegeschwindigkeit von 8 Knoten (also nicht ganz 15 km/h) nach Istanbul, das damals Konstantinopel hie&#223;. Dort kam man am 30. Mai an. Dies war der Beginn der regul&#228;ren Personenschifffahrt auf der Adria.


Can you imagine? 310 tons, 42 m long, 100 PS horsepower, 53 passengers, 25 crew and .. most importantly...  8 knots!!! From Trieste to Istanbul.

And here are a nice painting and a drawing

Arciduca Ludovico.jpg

Arciduca Ludovico 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρόσφατα, έλαβα το βιβλίο 
> 
> "Austrian Post Offices Abroad - Part One" 
> 
> το οποίο διαπραγματεύεται την ιστορία των Αυτοκρατορικών Αυστριακών Ταχυδρομείων στη Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και τη Μέση Ανατολή. Περιέχει ορισμένες πολύτιμες για μας αναφορές, σχετικά με τα πρώτα τακτικά δρομολόγια προς το Ιόνιο και την Ελλάδα από το Αυστριακό Lloyd!
> 
> Η πρώτη επαφή του Αυστριακού Lloyd με την Ελλάδα, έγινε μόλις 2 χρόνια μετά την ίδρυσή του! Στις 16 Μαϊου του 1837, το πλοίο Arciduca Lodovico (1836, 310 t), εγκαταλείπει την Τεργέστη για την Κωνσταντινούπολη όπου και καταφθάνει μετά από μόλις 2 εβδομάδες, στις 30 Μαϊου! Το δρομολόγιο που ακολουθεί είναι Αγκώνα - Κέρκυρα - Πάτρα - Πιραιάς - Σύρος - Σμύρνη. Το δρομολόγιο είναι 2 φορές το μήνα.


May I also add a wonderful article by _Antonis Virvilis_ of the _Greek Philatelic Federation_ about travel _from Trieste to Piraeus_ in those days (and with the same ship)?




> *The steamship connection of Trieste with Piraeus in 1837*
> 
> The German archeologist _Ludwig Ross (1806-1859)_ arrived in Greece in 1832. After OttoΆs arrival, he became member of his official retinue during the travels in Greece of the new king.
> 
> Ross, initially undertook the management of the Archeological Service and restored the temple of the Wingless Victory in Acropolis, which was almost leveled over the years by wars. His accomplishment, with the technical means he had available and the limited knowledge of the times, is considered admirable. Later, in 1836, he occupied the chair of Archeology of Athens University which he left in 1845 for the chair of Archeology of the German University in Halle. Ross is rightfully considered one of the most important personalities in the cultural renaissance of Greece.
> 
> 
>  One of his many books was also the one titled *Erinnerungen und mittheilungen aus Griechenland* (Remembrances and reports from Greece) published in Berlin in 1863, where the writer observes and notes with a clear-sight the prevailing situation in the newly formed nation.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.siciliainformazioni.com/g...raeus-1837.htm
 
What great ships and what great story!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> May I also add a wonderful article by _Antonis Virvilis_ of the _Greek Philatelic Federation_ about travel _from Trieste to Piraeus_ in those days (and with the same ship)?





> _Notes: Part 1_
> 
> 
> 
>  1 - Trieste with a large flourishing Greek commercial community and strong cultural life, already from the 18th century, contributed greatly to the Greek struggle of Independence and was the most important base of dispatching supplies and the descent of the Philhellenes during the Revolution, despite the strong resistance and the strict control of the Austrian-Hungary to which it belonged (_O. Katsiardi-Hering, The Greek community of Trieste (1751-1830), Athens 1986_).
> 
>  Its proclamation in 1719 as a “free port” and its connection with Vienna –via Lubjiana- and to central Europe, was establishing Trieste as a very important commercial and postal center (Bruno Crevato-Selvaggi, “La Posta attraversi i secoli in Europa e in Venezia-Gulia” in Museo Postale e Telegrafico della Mitteleuropa, Trieste, Poste Italiane 1997, pp. 35-42).
> 
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.siciliainformazioni.com/g...raeus-1837.htm
 

This is the first part of the notes of the previous article

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Notes: Part 2_




> 5 - The Italian ports from very early took strict protective measures against the transmission of infectious diseases that were endemic in the Levant. Trieste had two lazarettos, the _San Carlo_ (1719-1768), and because of increased traffic, the newly constructed of _Santa Teresa_ (1768).  The last one was closed in 1868 for the construction of the new port and the new train station of Vienna-Trieste and was moved to new installations outside the city, where it took the name San Bartalomeo (Chiara Simon, La sanita marittima a Trieste nel Settecento, da Carlo VI a Maria Tereza (1711-1780), PhD dissertation, School of Philosophy and Literature- Historical section, Trieste University 2001).
> 
> 
> 
>  6  - Ross confuses dates. It is known that at 5 p.m of May 16, 1837, the first Austrian paddle-ship the _Arciduca Lodovico_ (310 tones and 100HP, built in England in 1836) departed with 53 passengers and cargo, in the line Trieste, Ancona, Corfu, Patras, Piraeus, Syra, Smyrna, Constantinople where it arrived after 14 days on May 30. During her call to Syra had an exchange with another LloydΆs ship, the _Conte Kolowrat_, (323 tones, built in 1837 - in 1852 was renamed Bosforo), who was undertaking the line Syra–Alexandria with calling at Chania, under the Egyptian rule Crete, and she was going to reach her destination also on May 30 (_S. D. Tchilinghirian – W. S. Stephen, Austrian Post Offices abroad, Austrian Stamp Club of Gr. Britain, 1962, p. 16_). In 1852 the first propeller driven steel boat of the Company (_Smyrne_ 850 tones) is built and the next year propeller driven boats are placed in the routes of Levant (A. Virvilis, “A sketch of the postal communication between Greece and Egypt, 1833-1881” Philotelia no. 596/1999, p. 113).
> 
>   Unfortunately correspondence that was transported with the first trip of Arciduca Lodovico from Trieste to Greece or Turkey has not been located up to now. However, a letter from Constantinople to Syra which was transported by the return trip of the boat, with sender the diplomatic corps of Sardinia, dated June 2, 1837, having postmark of the Austrian agency of Lloyd in Constantinople and arrival date June 1, survives (Collectio auction no. 19, December 1996, lot 2117). It is also known an early letter from Smyrna to Venice on 2 December 1837, transported by Arciduca Lodovico till Triest and by another Lloyd ship to Venice (Franco Rigo (ed.), Trieste Venezia, il vapore nellΆ ottocento, Venezia, 2002).
> 
>   The opening of the line to the Levant facilitated, as it was only natural, the communication. In 1838 Lloyds vessels transported totally 22.000 passengers, 71.000 letters, 28.000 luggage and 14.000 packets. Of great interest are the tariffs applied. The ticket for first class with bed in 1838 from Trieste to Corfu was 62 florins, and second class 42, to Piraeus 100 and 68, to Smyrna 113 and 77 and to Constantinople 125 and 86, respectively. (It should be noted that the parity of the Austrian florin was in 1855, 13.07 drachmae of the OttoΆs period. The daily salary of a specialized worker was 4 drachmae). Beds were hired “if there were available”.
> ...


Source: http://www.siciliainformazioni.com/g...raeus-1837.htm
 

This is the second part of the notes of the previous article

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Notes: Part 3_




> 7  - R. E. Coons, “Steamships and Quarantines at Trieste 1837-1848”, Journal of History of the Medicine and Allied Sciences, vol. 44, January 1989. A doctor always boarded the LloydΆs boats as the ones of the Messageries who called at the Levant ports, for the early diagnosis of a possible infectious disease. Doctors onboard Lloyd vessels were equal in rank to the first officers and were receiving the same treatment. Over and above their medical and pharmaceutical duties, they were entrusted with the mail service and the health surveillance of those on board. Furthermore, the practice of guardians was applied in the Greek area since the creation of the Greek state although the relevant legislation codified the old practices only in 1845. Each vessel arriving from abroad, instead of remaining immobilized and without contact with the coast where certain days of quarantine was expected, could, at the expense of the passengers bring aboard one or two guards whom the local health office assigned, and continue its voyage in the Greek waters without calling at another port until the days of quarantine passed.
> 
>  The other possibility was the passengers to remain onboard accompanied by a guard, until the required days of isolation passed, instead of disembarking and remain in the facilities of the lazaretto –not such a particular pleasant situation-, a practice which the British first applied in the Ionian islands (The Ernst Gardner case in Α. Virvilis, «The lazaret of St. Georgios of Salamis», Philotelia no. 591/1999, p. 118).
> 
>   The guards, usually retired seamen, watched if the passengers showed any symptoms of infectious disease and reported the pertinent. Relative descriptions are found in the memoirs of many travellers (E. M. Grosvenor, Narrative of a yacht cruise in the Mediterranean during the years 1840-1841, London 1842 and A. Papanikolaou-Christensen, Christiane Luth: A Danish in OttoΆs Court, Hermes, Athens 1988).
> 
> 
> 
>  8 - _The route Trieste, Ancona, Corfu, Patras, Vostitsa (Aighion), Loutraki and from there Kalamaki, Piraeus, begun on July 1, 1843 and continued, with several calling changes until 1858._ From Loutraki the passengers and the mail bags were transported to Kalamaki by carriages, where a boat of the Company transported them to Piraeus. In October of 1843, the famous Austrian traveller Ida Pfeiffer sails from Piraeus to Kalamaki onboard _Baron von Kube_k (320 tons with 75HP, built 1842) and from Loutraki to Trieste with _Hellenos_ (?) (120HP). (Ida Pfeiffer, A womanΆs journey round the world, London 1852).
> ...


Source: http://www.siciliainformazioni.com/g...raeus-1837.htm
 

This is the third part of the notes of the previous article.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The _Lloyd Austriaco_ Fleet in 1848  





> _ Die Flotte des &#214;sterreichischen Lloyds im Jahre 1848
> (ausschlie&#223;lich Raddampfer)  _ 
> Schiffsname Gebaut in Stapellauf   Tonnage (in t) PS
> _   Arciduca Francesco Carlo_ Venedig 1833 133 40   
> _Arciduchessa Sofia_ Triest 1833 141 50   
> _Maria Dorotea_ Triest 1834 212 70   
> _Ferdinando I._ Triest 1836 284 100   
> *Arciduca Ludovico* London 1837 310 100   
> _Arciduca Giovanni_ London 1837 349 120   
> ...


  Source:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%96s...chischer_Lloyd

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρόσφατα, έλαβα το βιβλίο 
> 
> "Austrian Post Offices Abroad - Part One" 
> 
> το οποίο διαπραγματεύεται την ιστορία των Αυτοκρατορικών Αυστριακών Ταχυδρομείων στη Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και τη Μέση Ανατολή. Περιέχει ορισμένες πολύτιμες για μας αναφορές, σχετικά με τα πρώτα τακτικά δρομολόγια προς το Ιόνιο και την Ελλάδα από το Αυστριακό Lloyd!
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> - Η λεγόμενη Θεσσαλική γραμμή, από την Κωνσταντινούπολη για τη Στυλίδα, μέσω Θεσσαλονίκης - Carizza (λιμάνι της Λάρισσας, το γνωρίζει κανείς; ) - Βόλου


CARIZZA

In the late 1800s, the port of Larissa was *Tsayezi*, today's _Stomio_ just south of Tempe. [See for example, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stomio,_Larissa]. The port is referred a lot in late 1800s documents. For example, this small port was used by clandestine Greek and Greek-Cretan forces that were entering Macedonia in the Macedonian Struggle of 1904-06 and is mentioned often in a book that I am reading now: _O Makedonikos Agon kai ta eis Thrakin Gegonota_, Ekdosis Dieu0unseos Istorias Stratou, Athens, 1979 (in Greek).

But what you discovered as _Carizza_ is today's _Karitsa_, about 5 km SE of Tsayezi, a truly natural port for Larissa back in those days... See map below.

Karitsa.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε Νικόλα, 

εγώ σου δίνω ένα μικρό δαχτυλάκι και εσύ μεγαλουργείς πάλι  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι νέες πληροφορίες σου και σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με τα τότε λιμάνια της Λάρισσας!

Καταπληκτικό επίσης και το άρθρο που παραθέτεις. 

Για τους νεότερους φίλους μας να αναφέρουμε, ότι το Oesterreichischer Lloyd είναι βεβαίως το μετέπειτα Lloyd Triestino. 

Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες πληροφορίες από το εν λόγω βιβλίο. Παρεπιπτόντως, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, το βρήκα στο ebay!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ μου φίλε Νικόλα, 
> 
> εγώ σου δίνω ένα μικρό δαχτυλάκι και εσύ μεγαλουργείς πάλι   
> 
> Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι νέες πληροφορίες σου και σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με τα τότε λιμάνια της Λάρισσας!
> 
> Καταπληκτικό επίσης και το άρθρο που παραθέτεις. 
> 
> Για τους νεότερους φίλους μας να αναφέρουμε, ότι το Oesterreichischer Lloyd είναι βεβαίως το μετέπειτα Lloyd Triestino. 
> ...


Ah, e-bay!  What would I do without it? How many books have I bought from them....  Instant contact with the rest of the world!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> CARIZZA   In the late 1800s, the port of Larissa was *Tsayezi*, today's _Stomio_ just south of Tempe. The port is referred a lot in late 1800s documents.


File Appia 1978

Here is a small entry from the _1892 Baedeker Guide_ that mentions Tsayezi as a  Larissa port with  "regular communication" with Thessaloniki

Tsagezi.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!




> File Appia 1978
> 
> Here is a small entry from the _1892 Baedeker Guide_ that mentions Tsayezi as a Larissa port with "regular communication" with Thessaloniki
> 
> Tsagezi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παρουσιαζω εδω τα Ελληνικα δρομολογια του Lloyd Austriaco στις 12 Ιουλιου 1908. Πραγματι, τα λιμανια οπου επιαναν τα πλοια ηταν απιθανα...

Απο Θεσσαλονικη στην Καβαλα, Πορτο Λαγο και Αλεξανδρουπολη, αλλα ακομη και στην Ραιδεστο (σημερινο Tekirdag)....  Απο τον Πειραια στην Συρο, Χιο και Μυτιληνη, αλλα μετα μεχρι την Τραπεζουντα!!


19080712 Lloyd Austriaco.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τον φιλο _Appia_1978_ και ολους οσους ενδιαφερονται γι αυτα τα θεματα, παραθετω εδω τα δρομολογια του *Lloyd Austriaco του 1884−1885* καθως και τα ονοματα ολων τους των πλοιων, συνολικα 85!!! Αναμεσα τους και μερικα που ηλθαν μετα στην Ελλαδα:  *Apis, Oreste.*

Πηγη: _Blengini, Guide statistique, historique, diplomatique, industriel er commercial de la Gr&#232;ce, Turin, 1884.


_Lloyd Austriaco 1884-85a.jpg

*Πιναξ αναφερομενων πλοιων, απο δικα μου στοιχεια απο το διαδικτυο
*
LL.jpg

Lloyd Austriaco 1884-85b.jpg

Lloyd Austriaco 1884-85c.jpg

Lloyd Austriaco 1884-85d.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για τον φιλο _Appia_1978_ και ολους οσους ενδιαφερονται γι αυτα τα θεματα, παραθετω εδω τα δρομολογια του *Lloyd Austriaco του 1884−1885* καθως και τα ονοματα ολων τους των πλοιων, συνολικα 85!!! Αναμεσα τους και μερικα που ηλθαν μετα στην Ελλαδα: *Apis, Oreste.*
> 
> Πηγη: _Blengini, Guide statistique, historique, diplomatique, industriel er commercial de la Gr&egrave;ce, Turin, 1884._
> 
> 
> Lloyd Austriaco 1884-85a.jpg
> 
> *Πιναξ αναφερομενων πλοιων, απο δικα μου στοιχεια απο το διαδικτυο*
> 
> ...


Ίσως το *ACHILLES* της λίστας 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hilles-18.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hilles-22.html


και το *ARGO*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Argo-02.html

----------


## Appia_1978

Πού τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά, Νικόλα;  :Very Happy:  Είσαι καταπληκτικός!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τα σπάνια και δυσεύρετα πράγματα που ανεβάζεις καθημερινά στο φόρουμ! 

Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Αναφέρονται και άλλες εταιρείες σε αυτό το βιβλίο/οδηγό;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πού τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά, Νικόλα;  Είσαι καταπληκτικός!!!
> Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τα σπάνια και δυσεύρετα πράγματα που ανεβάζεις καθημερινά στο φόρουμ! 
> 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Αναφέρονται και άλλες εταιρείες σε αυτό το βιβλίο/οδηγό;


Αυτη, η *Fraissinet*, η *Letertre* (βλεπε παρα κατω) και οι Ελληνικες *Πανελληνιος* και *Ελληνικη* που τις ανεβασα σε θεματα πλοιων (ιδε το πρωτο *Υδρα*)

Fraissinet 1884-85.jpg

Letertre 1884-85.jpg

Novelle Soc NAv vapeur 1884-85.jpg

Nav a vapeur Panhellinique 1884-85.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Oι Ελληνικες Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια και Γουδη


Goudis 1884-85.jpg

Soc Hellenique de Navigation 1884-85.jpgSoc Hellenique de NAvigation 1884-85b.jpg

Soc Hellenique de NAvigation 1884-85c.jpgSoc Hellenique de NAvigation 1884-85d.jpg

Ας προσεξουμε μερικα απο τα λιμανια οπου πηγαινε η Ελλνικη Ατμοπλοια
1.    Mizeli=Αμαλιαπολη
2.    Hysternie=Υστερνια
3.    Corthin=Κορθιο
4.    Les Moulins=Μυλοι Αργολιδος!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Ίσως το *ACHILLES* της λίστας 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hilles-18.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hilles-22.html
> 
> 
> και το *ARGO*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Argo-02.html


Απλές συνωνυμίες.... πρόκειται για πολύ μεταγενέστερα φορτηγοποστάλια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για τον φιλο _Appia_1978_ και ολους οσους ενδιαφερονται γι αυτα τα θεματα, παραθετω εδω τα δρομολογια του *Lloyd Austriaco του 1884−1885* καθως και τα ονοματα ολων τους των πλοιων, συνολικα 85!!! Αναμεσα τους και μερικα που ηλθαν μετα στην Ελλαδα:  *Apis, Oreste.*
> 
> Πηγη: _Blengini, Guide statistique, historique, diplomatique, industriel er commercial de la Gr&#232;ce, Turin, 1884.
> 
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91838
> 
> *Πιναξ αναφερομενων πλοιων, απο δικα μου στοιχεια απο το διαδικτυο
> *
> ...



Φιλε _τοξοτης_

Θα χαρεις να δεις αγγελια (απο τις 12 Δεκεμβριου 1903) για το *Achille* , ενα απο τα πλοια που αναφεραμε παρα πανω!  Με φιλικους χαιρετισμους

Ν

19031212 Achille.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα Ελληνικα δρομολογια του _Lloyd Austriaco_ απο τις 6 Οκτεβριου 1903

19031006 Lloyd Austriaco.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Leopolis* στην προκυμαια του San Carlo της Τεργεστης.  Καρτποσταλ αγορασθεισα χθες στην Φραγκφουρτη

Leopolis.jpg

Το πλοιο ηταν της _Lloyd Austriaco_ και ειχε μια μεγαλη ιστορια σαν αυστριακο, ιταλικο και τουρκικο!

leo.jpg

Δρομολογιο της 26ης Σεπτεμβριου 1919

19190926 Leopolis.jpg

Και μεταγενεστερη καρτποσταλ

Leopolis 1912.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Dalmatia_ of Lloyd Austriaco



> IDNo:     5601995     Year:     1903
> Name:     DALMATIA     Keel:     15.3.02
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     24.2.03
> Flag:     AUH     Date of completion:     24.6.03
> Tons:     3104     Link:     2008
> DWT:     3750     Yard No:     67
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     102.9     Country of build:     AUH
> Beam:     13.3     Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


Dalmatia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Austria_ of Lloyd Austriaco




> IDNo:     5601594     Year:     1901
> Name:     AUSTRIA     Keel:     17.6.00
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     4.5.01
> Flag:     AUH     Date of completion:     13.9.01
> Tons:     7588     Link:     2008
> DWT:     10300     Yard No:     62
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     136.0     Country of build:     AUH
> Beam:     16.8     Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...


Austria 1915.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στις 16 Μαϊου του 1837, το πλοίο Arciduca Lodovico (1836, 310 t), εγκαταλείπει την Τεργέστη για την Κωνσταντινούπολη όπου και καταφθάνει μετά από μόλις 2 εβδομάδες, στις 30 Μαϊου! Το δρομολόγιο που ακολουθεί είναι Αγκώνα - Κέρκυρα - Πάτρα - Πιραιάς - Σύρος - Σμύρνη. Το δρομολόγιο είναι 2 φορές το μήνα.


Ένα ωραίο σχέδιο του τροχήλατου Arciduca Lodovico από τον καλλιτέχνη του είδους Aldo Cherini

ludovico.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Helios* της εταιρειας _Oesterreicher Lloyd_ (δηλαδη του Αυστριακου Lloyd) στην Θεσσαλονικη.

Helios.jpgHelios.jpg

Πλοιο 1.959 τοννων, ναυπηγηθηκε στην Τεργεστη το 1881. Ειχε μηκος 91,3 μετρων και πλατος 10,3 μετρων. http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz 5608481

----------


## Ellinis

Μια διαφήμιση του OCEANIA που όμως δείχνει το πιο επιβλητικό MARTHA WASHINGTON...
oceania 4-14.jpg

To OCEANIA είχε μια σύντομη ιστορία μιας και το 1918 βυθίστηκε λίγο πριν το τέλος του πολέμου.
oceania_800.jpg
πηγή




> The "Oceania" was built in 1907 by A. Stephen & Sons, Glasgow for Unione Austriaca. She was a 5,497 gross ton ship, one funnel, two masts, twin screw and a speed of 15 knots. There was passenger accommodation for 45-1st, 75-2nd and 1,230-3rd class. Launched on 10/9/1907, she sailed on her maiden voyage from Trieste for Patras, Palermo and New York on 26/9/1908. In October 1913 she made her first and only round voyage from Trieste to Quebec and Montreal, and commenced her last round voyage on 30/5/1914, when she left Trieste for Patras, Palermo and New York(dep.24/6/1914). On 3/10/1918 she was mined and beached near Cape Rondoni, and on 15/10/1918 was blown up by the Austrians to avoid falling into Italian hands. 
> [North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.3, p.1332]

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην Επισημο Εφημεριδα του Ηνωμενου Κρατους των Ιονιων Νησων (_Gazzeta uffiziale degli Stati Uniti delle Isole Jonie_) της 15ης ΜΑρτιου 1851, βρισκουμε μερικα απο τα πλοια του Lloyd Austriaco να κανουν ταξιδια στην Μεσογειο.

Εν πρωτοις τα δρομολογια, καιρου επιτρεποντος (tempo permettendo). Κοιταξτε...  Απο την Κερκυρα στο Ληξουρι σε 25 ωρες!

Isole Ionie.jpg

Και μετα αφιξεις και αναχωρησεις απο την Κερκυρα. Πυροσκαφος=ταχυδρομικον

Isole Ionie 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία της γερμανικής αρχαιολογικής εταιρίας, με ένα ένα πλοίο του Αυστριακού Λλόϋδ αρόδο στο Ηράκλειο.
heraklion.jpg

Και παρακάτω ένα κείμενο που ανέβηκε εδώ μαζί με καταχώριση δρομολογίων του 1902. Το τροχήλατο πλοίο αναφέρει οτι είναι το Austria του 1865, το οποίο τότε μετονομάστηκε Juno και αποσύρθηκε το 1906.
austriakoi.jpg

----------


## diomides

Υπάρχει άραγε κάποια φωτογραφία από τους σταθμούς της Lloyd σε Λουτράκι-Καλαμάκι?
Τα κτίρια ήταν του Δανού αρχιτέκτονα Christian Hansen, αδελφού του γνωστότερου σε εμάς για τα αθηναϊκά του κτίρια, Θεόφιλου Hansen.

Για όποιον ενδιαφερόμενο βρεθεί στην Ιταλία μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη, εγκαινιάζεται στην Τεργέστη 
μια σημαντική έκθεση με σπάνια αρχειακά εκθέματα, μοντέλα κλπ. που καλύπτουν ένα μεγάλο χρονικό εύρος.

http://www.lloydtrieste.it/

----------


## Ellinis

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για την εταιρία και τα πλοία της έχει κυκλοφορήσει το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο "Alt-Osterreich auf Hoher See" (Η παλιά Αυστρία στις ανοιχτές θάλασσες) που περιλαμβάνει την ιστορία του Λλουδ και πολλών πλοίων του.
9783990246825.jpg

Ένα από αυτά ήταν το DANAE του 1879 που έκανε τη γραμμή Τεργέστη - Αλεξάνδρεια. Μετά από 20 χρόνια υπηρεσίας πουλήθηκε στην ατμοπλοΐκή εταιρία του Έλληνα Χατζή Δαούτ Φαρκούχ. Το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ (το όνομα ενός από τους υιούς του) υπό σημαία Τουρκίας και το 1900 δρομολογήθηκε μεταξύ Σμύρνης-Πειραιά-Αλεξάνδρειας. 
Το 1909 έδεσε στα Βούρλα και διαλύθηκε είτε το 1910, είτε το 1924.

Danae.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του FLORA αρόδο στους Αγίους Σαράντα.
flora ag saranta 1900.jpg

 Το 1.375 κοχ φορτηγοποστάλι (έπαιρνε και 56 επιβάτες Α' & Β' θέσης) είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1871 για τη γραμμή Τεργέστη - Βομβάη αλλά αργότερα ταξίδεψε στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο και στον Εύξεινο. Διαλύθηκε το 1903. Εδώ δυο φωτογραφίες του FLORA, η πρώτη στο Γαλάτι με ζημιές στην πλώρη από πρόσκρουση και η δεύτερη με "ζωντανό εμπόρευμα" στο κατάστρωμα:
EED.jpg
πηγή

Τα πλοία του Λλοϋδ έπιαναν σε πολλά από τα εμπορικά λιμάνια του Αιγαίου, ταξιδεύοντας από την Τεργέστη ως την Οδησσό όπως βλέπουμε σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση δρομολογίων του 1907 από την "Αμάλθεια" της Σμύρνης
π11.jpg

Και μια αφίσα εποχής
pppp.jpg
πηγή

----------

